# New Reaver Titan Weapons



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The Reaver is a Battle Titan protected by thick adamantine armour, powerful void shields and bearing devestating weapons. Two weapons such weapons in the arsenal of the Titan Legions are the *Reaver Titan Volcano Cannon* and the *Reaver Titan Chainfist*.
The Reaver Titan Volcano Cannon is the largest weapon that the Titan's frame can support. This colossal cannon can unleash a beam of destructive energy detonating into a huge explosion at the point of impact.
As effective at breaching fortifications and strong points as it is at rending Warmachines and enemy Titans and Gargants of the savage Ork empires, the Reaver Titan Chainfist brutal close assault weapon composed of contra-rotating teeth surrounded by a powerful disrupting energy field.
These two titan weapons are multi-part resin kits that can be used for either the left or right arms on the Reaver Titan and Chaos Reaver Titan Body kits. These weapons can be used in both Horus Heresy games and standard games of Warhammer 40,000, rules for using Reaver titans can be found in _*The Horus Heresy Book One – Betrayal*_, _*Warhammer 40,000 Apocalypse* and __*Imperial Armour Volume Thirteen - War Machines of the Lost and the Damned*_.

This is a complete resin kit. It is available to pre-order now and will be despatched from Friday 13th February. 

​ ​
More images from the FW site:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

glorious!

I shall name it, Karl.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I looked at these on the site then the price made me giggle. £50 for a single weapon. I know the Reaver Titan is meant to be the ultimate War Machine, but damn. I just don't get how anyone can ever justify spending that much for a single weapon, especially for a model most people would be lucky to use a few times a year. 

They really need to through up a size comparison picture just to show the size of the weapons.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Loli said:


> I looked at these on the site then the price made me giggle. £50 for a single weapon. I know the Reaver Titan is meant to be the ultimate War Machine, but damn. I just don't get how anyone can ever justify spending that much for a single weapon, especially for a model most people would be lucky to use a few times a year.
> 
> They really need to through up a size comparison picture just to show the size of the weapons.


And this is why people buy the cheap knockoffs from china.....


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Ravion said:


> And this is why people buy the cheap knockoffs from china.....


With a gun like that? just loot a cannon from a big enough scale model Dora.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

This is my reaver titan from explorator fleet *Dora*.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I like the look of the volcano cannon, it is not over done looks realistic, I would however like to see a comparison in size to the volcano cannon on the shadow sword tank, as the same weapons on different models can vary greatly, such as heavy bolters for example


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Loli said:


> They really need to through up a size comparison picture just to show the size of the weapons.


Actually they did, sorta:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Having a gander at images online and at the pic @darkreever put up, the scale of the canmon looks quite similar to the shadowsword albeit a bit thicker, alas I'll not be affording a reaver titan ever I think!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Only about 1k USD for the body, missile launcher, and three weapon arms for variety; all in all thats not to bad. Especially when you consider there was a point last year when that same setup would have been the down-payment on a car.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

darkreever said:


> Only about 1k USD for the body, missile launcher, and three weapon arms for variety; all in all thats not to bad. Especially when you consider there was a point last year when that same setup would have been the down-payment on a car.


Nooooo, don't make it sound soooooo financially reasonable, me getting a reaver would be like the wife getting a dress, I would have to accessorize, and get the 2 matching warhounds and a couple of knights or castellax robots to go with it!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> Nooooo, don't make it sound soooooo financially reasonable, me getting a reaver would be like the wife getting a dress, I would have to accessorize, and get the 2 matching warhounds and a couple of knights or castellax robots to go with it!


Real men build Titans?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Zion said:


> Real men build Titans?


Yeah I know, and sell them to sissies like me!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> Yeah I know, and sell them to sissies like me!


Actually thinking of building them one of the guys locally had a great idea for improving the durability of the Reaver: using resin to put the parts together, basically making it into one extra large resin piece.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Zion said:


> Real men build Titans?


real men cosplay as titans.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> real men cosplay as titans.


And today I learned why I never could cut it as a real man.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> real men cosplay as titans.


I can this escalating where two people are dressed as titans and then get frisky, warhammer titan porn! "Yeah baby you want this whole quake cannon, ooohhhhhhhhh"


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Titan-furries?


----------

